# Fake paranormal activity



## Aletheia4u (Feb 20, 2019)

I have been seeing a lot of fake reports on the paranormal. About the smoke rings in the sky. Those are man made smoke rings. Anyone can make them. Even children can do it.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 20, 2019)

Only magic can make smoke rings...


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 21, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Only magic can make smoke rings...


They are using a big cannon, shooting it up into the air to make them.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 21, 2019)

Aletheia4u said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Only magic can make smoke rings...
> ...


They are putting out fake information out there, to test to see how much control that they have over our minds. But there are real paranormal activities going on. But they want to use it for some purpose. Like to drown out the real activities.

This was found to be a fake. Gold at the bottom of the ocean sitting there for decades without tarnishing.


----------

